# Single Ladies: More Prayers For a Godly Husband.



## BlackHairDiva (May 8, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]PRAYER FOR A GODLY HUSBAND[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 Dear  Heavenly Father, please provide me with the husband that You have chosen  for me that I need according to your will. Lord, in Your word it says  that You desire for us to marry and raise a family (Gen. 2:24; Mk.  10:6-9). 

 

 Bring to  me the Christian husband and faithful lifetime companion that You have  chosen for me when the time is right (Gen. 2:18,20; Matt. 19:6; Rom.  7:2; 1 Cor. 7:39; 2 Cor. 6:14). Give me a good husband who will love and  cherish me as Christ loved the church (Eph. 5:25-33; Col. 3:19). Give  me a responsible husband who will honor me and adequately care for me  and our future family (1 Tim. 5:8). 

 

 Grant to  me a man who would fulfill the desires of my heart (Ps. 37:4). Help me  fulfill the conditions You have set forth in Your word for the promise  of a good mate (Ps. 37:4,5; Isa. 34:15,16). Bless my future marriage and  let it be an honorable marriage (Heb. 13:4), a faithful marriage (Matt.  19:9), a fruitful marriage (Gen. 1:28; Ps. 127:3; 128:2,3; Prov. 17:6)  and a successful marriage (Josh. 1:8; Ps. 128). Help me to always be a  good wife who honors and respects her husband (Eph. 5:22,23; 1 Pet.  3:1).
 

  Help me  to be a prudent and gracious wife who fulfills her Biblical duties and  responsibilities (2 Ki. 4:8; Prov. 11:16; 12:4; 14:1; 19:14; 31:16-31).  Let this be a successful marriage where all marriage covenants are  honored and Biblical commitments are fulfilled (1 Cor. 7:3-6; Eph.  5:22-24; Col. 3:18; Tit. 2:1-5; 1 Pet. 3:1-6). Give me patience and  confidence as I wait on You to lead me to the right mate that You have  ordained for me to have (Ps. 52:9; 62:5; 123:2; 130:5; Mic. 7:7). Remove  any and all hindrances that might block the blessings I seek from You,  Lord (Jer. 5:25). 

 

 Thank You,  Lord Jesus for Your goodness and faithfulness to me as You fulfill the  desires of my heart for a God-fearing man (Lam. 3:23-26; Mk. 11:24).  Bless me with the right Christian spouse that I need and bless our  future marriage according to Your will, in the name of Jesus Christ I  pray, amen

“Therefore I say unto  you, What things sover ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive  them and ye shall have them.” Mark 11:24

“Seek ye out of the book of the Lord, and read: no one of these shall fail, none shall want her mate:” Isa. 34:16

“Delight thyself also  in the Lord; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart. Commit  thy way unto the Lord; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to  pass.” Ps. 37:4, 5

“…observe to do according to all that is written therein…then thou shalt have good success.” Josh. 1:8

“My beloved spake, and said unto me, Rise up, my love, my fair one, and come away.” Song of Solomon 2:10


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 8, 2012)

Holy Father, You said that woman was made from the rib which was
taken from man. Therefore I come to you now, asking for the man whom I was created for – a true steward of God. He shall leave his father and his mother and cleave unto me, and I will be his help meet.

I thank you for a husband who will love me even as Christ also loved the church, and we shall be heirs together of the grace of life according to Your Word.


O Lord my God, You said that the man is the image and glory of God. Therefore I come to you now, praising you for a husband who will nourish and cherish me and not be bitter against me.


He will be blameless, vigilant, sober and apt to teach. He will be patient, respectful, of good behaviour, and will hold the mystery of faith in a pure conscience. He will be a just, holy, temperate man - holding fast the faithful Word as he has been taught. 

  I thank you for a husband who is not covetous, self-willed, easily angered or lifted up with pride. And because he rules well his own house, our children and I will be in subjection to him according to Your Word.


Father, you said that the head of every man is Christ and he who walks in uprightness fears the Lord. Therefore I come to you now, thanking you for a husband who will give honour unto me, as unto the weaker vessel, so that his prayers will not be hindered. 

My husband is blessed; therefore he does not walk in the counsel of the ungodly, nor stand in the way of sinners, nor sit in the seat of the scornful. His delight is in the law of the Lord; and in that law, he meditates day and night. He shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water that brings forth his fruit in his season. His leaf also shall not wither, and whatsoever he does shall prosper. 


I thank you for a trustworthy husband who will please me and render due benevolence unto me according to Your Word.


God Most High, You said that a wife should not depart from her husband and a husband should not put away his wife. Therefore I come to you now, vowing that when my husband is bound unto me, he will not seek to be loosed. I will hold my beloved, whom my soul loves, and I will not let him go. According to Your Word, I decree and declare that whom.

God has joined together, no man shall put asunder. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ by the power of the Holy Spirit.

Amen. ​


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 8, 2012)

​ 

*Prayer for a Godly Husband!! *​ 
                             Lord I'm asking you for a Godly Husband. A man  that would love me for me and not for what i have or what i do, love my  children as his own, have respect for me and my children, a handsome,  tall and a strong christian believer in the lord. 



A man that is not afraid to call your name, praise and worship you unconditionally, a man  that is willing to provide and protect his family, a man that has a  wonderful sense of humor and a great personality, a man that is trust  worthy, a man that will have eyes for only me, a man that only speaks  kind and joyful words,a man that loves his mother, father, brothers,  sisters, and a man that you know who will be the perfect match for me.


  Please lord i ask you to show me who he is, or even give me a  conformation on who my Godly husband will be... Thank you lord, I love  you lord so much and with all my Heart!! 



Praise You Father God.. I leave  this to you lord.. In Jesus Name.. ~Amen~




*Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWdZx...eature=related

Affrimative Prayer for a Husband

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfvOl-6ya3E



*Knowing God’s Plan for You Regarding Marriage*



Unto You, O Lord, do I bring my desire to find a  godly husband.  Lord, I trust in, lean on, rely on and am  confident in You. Let me not be put to shame or be disappointed; let not  my enemies, the spirits of rejection, hurt, inferiority, or  unworthiness triumph over me (Psalm 25).​ Heavenly  Father, it is written, “For I know the thoughts and plans that I have  for you”, says the Lord, “thoughts and plans for welfare and peace and  not for evil, to give you hope in your final outcome.  Then you will  call upon Me, and you will come and pray to Me, and I will hear and heed  you.  Then you will seek Me, inquire for, and find Me when you search  for Me with all your heart.  I will be found by you,” says the Lord  (Jeremiah  29:11-14 amp)​ Heavenly Father, I  am looking for Your plan, Your answer for my life.  It is my desire to  be married.  But I must be sure in my decision that I am living as You  intend and than I am accepting whatever situation You have put me into.   According to Your Word, marriage will bring extra problems that I may  not need to face at this time in my life.​ Lord  you weigh the spirits, the thoughts and the intents of the heart  (Proverbs 16:2), therefore, I give them wholly to You. I ask that You  cause my thoughts to become agreeable to Your will, and so shall my  plans be established and succeed.  Because You Lord, are my Shepherd and  I have everything I need! I trust to You my life, Lord, that You will  let me rest in the meadow grass and lead me beside the quiet streams.   You will give me new strength and help me do what honors and glorifies  You the most. Heavenly Father, help me to not be afraid, and to know  that You are close beside me, guarding and guiding me all the way as I  seek Your will for my life. Lord teach me to always pray and not to  faint, lose heart, or give up that I may know Your will for my life.  I  ask You Lord to give me strength to accept Your will even if that means  that it is not Your will for me to be married at this time (Luke 18:1).   In Jesus Name I pray.  Amen!​ ​


----------



## Katherina (May 8, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:
			
		

> vsdsadadsadsadsa



Pardon my ignorance but are you speaking....typing.... In tongues?


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 8, 2012)

Katherina said:


> Pardon my ignorance but are you speaking....typing.... In tongues?



Nope reserving my space.....


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 8, 2012)

*
Scriptures for a Godly Husband*​


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 8, 2012)

As promised in my previous thread, here is there rest of what I had to post.


----------



## Katherina (May 8, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:
			
		

> Nope reserving my space.....



Lol. Ok  I don't venture over here much


----------



## Poohbear (May 8, 2012)

I think God wants you all to be honest with him by saying, "God, please bless me with a man that I can have sex with within the boundaries of marriage..."


----------



## TraciChanel (May 8, 2012)

^^ I disagree.  If that were the case, the prayer wouldn't be for a "godly" spouse; it would be for "any" spouse... 

BlackHairDiva, I will definitely remember to include this in our prayers on Thursday night.  Thanks for posting this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Can we keep the negativity out of the thread please?_  I think its beautiful they even acknowledging God in it, instead of going out and getting one on their own.._


Carry on ladies....


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Wonderful... Amein~



TraciChanel said:


> BlackHairDiva, *I will definitely remember to include this in our prayers on Thursday night.*  Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Sex is sanctioned within marriage and we have sexual desires because we were fashioned and commanded to procreate as sexual beings. We have a spiritual side as well but it's natural and normal to want to have sex and to want to get married. We burn with passions because that's how we get married. Don't fool yourselves. If we didn't have this "lustful" desire towards sex, no man/woman would marry. G-d always makes provision.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

TraciChanel said:


> ^^ I disagree.  If that were the case, the prayer wouldn't be for a "godly" spouse; it would be for "any" spouse...
> 
> BlackHairDiva, I will definitely remember to include this in our prayers on Thursday night.  Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



TraciChanel - I disagree that the prayer would be for "any" spouse... there are non-godly men that are not just about sex. Plus, God wants couples to have sex within marriage.

And if your boyfriend ended up like this guy named Ian in this video, would you marry him? http://vimeo.com/38033654


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

We understand that sex is for marriage and it is a gift. But sex is not the ONLY reason people want to be married. and if it is..then thats a problem...




auparavant said:


> Sex is sanctioned within marriage and we have sexual desires because we were fashioned and commanded to procreate as sexual beings. We have a spiritual side as well but it's natural and normal to want to have sex and to want to get married. We burn with passions because that's how we get married. Don't fool yourselves. If we didn't have this "lustful" desire towards sex, no man/woman would marry. G-d always makes provision.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We understand that sex is for marriage and it is a gift. But sex is not the ONLY reason people want to be married. and if it is..then thats a problem...



We know sex isn't the ONLY reason, but why else would someone get married then? If you had a husband, would you be ok with him having sex with another woman and not you? But he feared, worshipped, and praised the Lord 24/7?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

What? Your post is so....random. And I am not trying to be mean at all, Im not..

This is a thread about women offering up godly prayers for godly husbands  and YOU came in here and posted  *think God wants you all to be honest with him by saying, "God, please bless me with a man that I can have sex with within the boundaries of marriage..."  *

Where did that come from? Of course we know that sex is apart of the package. We are adults here. Now you saying we would be ok with him having sex with other women???  OF COURSE NOT. I just dont understand where all this came from.....



Poohbear said:


> We know sex isn't the ONLY reason, but why else would someone get married then? If you had a husband, would you be ok with him having sex with another woman and not you? But he feared, worshipped, and praised the Lord 24/7?


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> What? Your post is so....random. And I am not trying to be mean at all, Im not..
> 
> This is a thread about women offering up godly prayers for godly husbands  and YOU came in here and posted  *think God wants you all to be honest with him by saying, "God, please bless me with a man that I can have sex with within the boundaries of marriage..."  *
> 
> Where did that come from? Of course we know that sex is apart of the package. We are adults here. Now you saying we would be ok with him having sex with other women???  OF COURSE NOT. I just dont understand where all this came from.....



Alicialynn86
It came from the fact that I think it's sad that I keep seeing all of these single women praying for something that does not exist... a godly husband. No man is godly or perfect. Yes there are good men out there but not godly, holy men that are God-like.

Not only that, but why is so so SO much focused put on wanting a husband so so SO bad!? Why isn't there much focus on Jesus Christ in this world? I think that's why people are so messed up because there is so much pressure put on single women about getting married and they feel like marriage is the end all be all goal in life.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We understand that sex is for marriage and it is a gift. But sex is not the ONLY reason people want to be married. and if it is..then thats a problem...


 

From my comprehension of that post, it was saying to the ladies here that they might as well be honest that the reason they did want to marry was for sex. From my post, you should glean that sex is natural and normal and a desire that G-d put into place because, without it, people would not marry and procreate. We wouldn't get physical with each other. There are many levels of a relationship and sexual attraction is one of them. No one said it's the ONLY reason to get married...it's the impetus that drives them to consider marriage in the first place. When you look at a man and feel attraction, it's sexual because it involves the hormones. Selecting the right mate for you and especially when considering their spirituality just adds another dimension to the desired relationship.


Editing:  Marriage is the gift...sex is part of marriage and is  non-negotiable imho.  If I just wanted to talk to somebody of the opposite sex, then I wouldn't seek marriage.  No, I want him sexually and it's sanctioned within marriage.  No one is discounting the spiritual component to life...but I'm not getting married to have a eunuch talk me to death like a girlfriend.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Godly men do exist..All a godly man is, is a man of God...So does that mean they are not any men of God around??? We know that's not true. If we are blessed with marriages, no he isnt going to be perfect or already "completed", but that is process that takes time. Godly man is just a man that has a heart for God, and seeks the will of God for his life. So God is not capable of making godly man anymore? Was that just in the "bible days"? The bible says he will never leave himself without a witness. You may not know some, but there are sill godly men around...


Just because a woman is praying for husband, does not mean she is consumed with the idea of being marriage. He said to acknowlegde Him in all of our ways. These women are simply acknowledging God on their desire. No one in THIS thread ever stated about wanting  a husband "so so so bad". I have stated in MANY thread that a woman should not be "desperate" to be married, but what i see in here is prayer, and thats beautiful. Women who are making there petitions known to God for what they desire.We get  strength, answers and understanding through prayer
 And for you to come in here with negative remarks about this thread, because YOU have issues with it, is wrong. 





Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86
> It came from the fact that I think it's sad that I keep seeing all of these single women praying for something that does not exist... a godly husband. No man is godly or perfect. Yes there are good men out there but not godly, holy men that are God-like.
> 
> Not only that, but why is so so SO much focused put on wanting a husband so so SO bad!? Why isn't there much focus on Jesus Christ in this world? I think that's why people are so messed up because there is so much pressure put on single women about getting married and they feel like marriage is the end all be all goal in life.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> From my comprehension of that post, it was saying to the ladies here that they might as well be honest that the reason they did want to marry was for sex. From my post, you should glean that sex is natural and normal and a desire that G-d put into place because, without it, people would not marry and procreate. We wouldn't get physical with each other. There are many levels of a relationship and sexual attraction is one of them. No one said it's the ONLY reason to get married...it's the impetus that drives them to consider marriage in the first place. When you look at a man and feel attraction, it's sexual because it involves the hormones. Selecting the right mate for you and especially when considering their spirituality just adds another dimension to the desired relationship.
> 
> 
> Editing: Marriage is the gift...sex is part of marriage and is non-negotiable imho. If I just wanted to talk to somebody of the opposite sex, then I wouldn't seek marriage. No, I want him sexually and it's sanctioned within marriage. No one is discounting the spiritual component to life...*but I'm not getting married to have a eunuch talk me to death like a girlfriend*.


 

.

I guess I assumed you was agreeing with the other poster's comment about sex. I apologize. I do agree that sex is a natural thing that happens within marriage. I just didnt want people to think the women in here was only praying for sexual reasons...


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

^^To tell the truth, I was confused by what was and still is meant...???  I've seen this argument before.  What's wrong with wanting to have sex?  If you just wanna pray with someone in a benign relationship cuz you're so holy, join a prayer group but reserve marriage for those of us who wanna play monkey jungle love in the bedroom after prayers .


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

I think its wrong when the ONLY reason you want to be married is because you want a orgasm. I am not trying to be explict but real. If you only want a husband because you need sexual "release"..that is wrong. Is it wrong to look forward to having sex when you get married? no...but it should not be your only focus. A wife was made to be a help meet for the husband. You should want a husband to help and assist him, to help him be a better man of God. You should look forward to yall union glorifying God and becoming one with someone...to love someone. Marriage is a ministry...is a example of the realtionship that Christ desires to have with us. 

Again it is nothing wrong with the sexual part, but it should not be the foundation and sole reason for a couple to be married. Because after the sex is over, what will you have?





auparavant said:


> ^^To tell the truth, I was confused by what was and still is meant...??? I've seen this argument before. What's wrong with wanting to have sex? If you just wanna pray with someone in a benign relationship cuz you're so holy, join a prayer group but reserve marriage for those of us who wanna play monkey jungle love in the bedroom after prayers .


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Godly men do exist..All a godly man is, is a man of God...So does that mean they are not any men of God around??? We know that's not true. If we are blessed with marriages, no he isnt going to be perfect or already "completed", but that is process that takes time. Godly man is just a man that has a heart for God, and seeks the will of God for his life. So God is not capable of making godly man anymore? Was that just in the "bible days"? The bible says he will never leave himself without a witness. You may not know some, but there are still godly men around...
> 
> 
> Just because a woman is praying for husband, does not mean she is consumed with the idea of being marriage. He said to acknowlegde Him in all of our ways. These women are simply acknowledging God on their desire. No one in THIS thread ever stated about wanting  a husband "so so so bad". I have stated in MANY thread that a woman should not be "desperate" to be married, but what i see in here is prayer, and thats beautiful. Women who are making there petitions known to God for what they desire.We get  strength, answers and understanding through prayer
> And for you to come in here with negative remarks about this thread, because YOU have issues with it, is wrong.


I'm not making any negative remarks, just speaking on the reality of things. People can get so caught up in their own wants and desires that they forget about what God wants and desires. That is not negative. God says to have faith in him, why pray so much for a husband if you are suppose to believe and trust in God? Pray once and let God do the work in your life. A husband may or may not be for all single women. Let it happen naturally.

Would you say a husband is godly if he has this heart of God and seeks the will of God for his life but decides to go out and have a one night stand with another woman that is not his wife? He has this heart of God now and seeks God's will most of the time. If you say no, then why not? You said a godly man is not perfect or complete yet. So what separates a godly man from a regular man?

And you still did not answer "why else would a man and woman get married if it wasn't for sex?" What other reasons would you get married for besides sex and/or children?


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Alicialynn86
> It came from the fact that I think it's sad that I keep seeing all of these single women praying for something that does not exist... a godly husband. No man is godly or perfect. Yes there are good men out there but not godly, holy men that are God-like.





OK ..now which one is it, Poohbear? 



Shimmie said:


> Yet, none of us are Holy and we never will be.





Poohbear said:


> Not true. The devil is a lie.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> TraciChanel - I disagree that the prayer would be for "any" spouse... there are non-godly men that are not just about sex. Plus, God wants couples to have sex within marriage.
> 
> *And if your boyfriend ended up like this guy named Ian in this video, would you marry him? http://vimeo.com/38033654*



I truly hope you're asking this out of pure curiosity and not because you are trying to insinuate anything.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> OK ..now which one is it, Poohbear?



Laela - I have a different view about holiness than many of you have here.

You all feel like any man can be godly even if he still sins and is not perfect. As long as he's praising the Lord and going to church, you think a man is godly. 

To me, If the man is not perfect and still sins, he is not godly. A godly man is someone who believes and confesses the Lord Jesus and does not commit wilful sin.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I think its wrong when the ONLY reason you want to be married is because you want a orgasm. I am not trying to be explict but real. If you only want a husband because you need sexual "release"..that is wrong. Is it wrong to look forward to having sex when you get married? no...but it should not be your only focus. A wife was made to be a help meet for the husband. You should want a husband to help and assist him, to help him be a better man of God. You should look forward to yall union glorifying God and becoming one with someone...to love someone. Marriage is a ministry...is a example of the realtionship that Christ desires to have with us.
> 
> Again it is nothing wrong with the sexual part, but it should not be the foundation and sole reason for a couple to be married. Because after the sex is over, what will you have?


 
But I agree... There is this tendency I've noticed in this community to talk down sex as important in marriage. The fact of wishing to get married in the first place as christians means you are looking to "make house" with someone and that is a physical union linked to the spiritual. You can't have one without the other unless there is illness or you were the Blessed Virgin Mary and St. Joseph. I'm not at all stating that it's the only reason...I'm saying that, in biology, we have sexual attraction by DEFAULT and the provision that G-d makes is in the marital union. That's where all the spiritual links occur and grow. But removing the physical attraction because we're trying to say we're truly looking for the spiritual union is false, imho. You are primarily attracted because of your biology and G-d made it that way. One is truly inextricable from the other.   Not just christians get married and it's older than the religion.


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Say wha?  



Poohbear said:


> Laela - I have a different view about holiness than many of you have here.
> 
> You all feel like any man can be godly even if he still sins and is not perfect. As long as he's praising the Lord and going to church, you think a man is godly. If the man is not perfect and still sins, he is not godly.
> 
> A godly man is someone who believes and confesses the Lord Jesus and does not commit wilful sin.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

If there is a man in this world who doesn't commit willful sin, then all the other men in the world in comparison should not get married or even confess G-d because they aren't "holy." This viewpoint is not at all biblical.  I'm not g-dly either, neither was my mother, father, aunts, uncles, Pope, priest, teachers...nobody is g-dly in this world, according to that description of christian life.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> Say wha?



You read what I said. 

Most of you think godly men are not perfect.

To me, if he is not perfect, then he is NOT godly.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I truly hope you're asking this out of pure curiosity and not because you are trying to insinuate anything.


 

Oy vey. Well, their love committment occurred deeply and long ago. But believe me, he's going to do something for her to satisfy her sexually, even if it's just a kiss of some sort, or hugging (or a medical device to make him erect which exists). They are going to be physical.  Making house together is physical proximity...attraction to him is sexual/hormonal/physical/spiritual...all together.

But I wonder how much he can communicate with her and if her committment is basically her not wanting to let go - not that it's a bad thing.  How can he lead her spiritually?  He said, "He's awesome..."  and maybe that was deeper than any of us can know.  It was their committment and specifically, hers, that sealed the deal.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> If there is a man in this world who doesn't commit willful sin, then all the other men in the world in comparison should not get married or even confess G-d because they aren't "holy." This viewpoint is not at all biblical.  I'm not g-dly either, neither was my mother, father, aunts, uncles, Pope, priest, teachers...nobody is g-dly in this world, according to that description of christian life.



Then what do you feel makes someone godly or holy if it has nothing to do with wilful sin?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

This is your reality. Don' try and make this everyone's reality..I don't see how you are making the judgement that this women are "caught up" on marriage. You seen a few prayers and make a generalization off that? Is that fair? You say "why pray so much"? All you seen is a couple of threads? I guess I am thinking about the lurkers that dont respond in threads but just reads them, and how much strength they can get off of seeing other women going before God for what they desire. Is it any fault in that? 

You said "you said pray once and let God do the work"? Who are you to say how many times someone should pray about a issue. Some women may struggle with the desire of being married and they may need to go before God with more than once, does that make them wrong? 

You asked me about a husband going out and having  a one night stand is he godly? Well its hard for me to answer this because it depends on the heart of the man, it would be a case by case thing. But I do think about David, when the bible says he was a man after God's own heart. he slept with bathsheeba and caused her husband to be killed in war. Was he wrong? Yes. But what makes a man, a man of God isn't that he passes every single test, but its the fact that when he is confronted about his error he repents, turns away from it. When Nathan the prophet came to David about his sin, he did not justify it, or lie about it. He confessed it, and got it right. Thats what made him a man after God's own heart, yes he was caught in a snare, but he got it right.He DESIRE was to please God..

A "regular:" man can care less about the things of God. He goes off of what he does. A "godly" man is a man where is life is centered around the word and will of God. It does not make him "bullet proof", to where he can't make mistakes, but it does make his heart tender to correction and towards the word of God.


Finally, you asked me would I marry a man because he gentials was removed? . I dont even know how to answer this. This isn't a yes or no thing. I really don't know.  he would not be "x" out because of it either.

You asked "Why would a man and woman get married if it isnt for sex?" I thought I explained this several times, but I guess not...

For companionship, for a family, for ministry, for love...so much more..

Again,nothing wrong with sex, but it should not be the ONLY reason..





Poohbear said:


> I'm not making any negative remarks, just *speaking on the reality of things*. People can get so caught up in their own wants and desires that they forget about what God wants and desires. That is not negative. God says to have faith in him, why pray so much for a husband if you are suppose to believe and trust in God? Pray once and let God do the work in your life. A husband may or may not be for all single women. Let it happen naturally.
> 
> Would you say a husband is godly if he has this heart of God and seeks the will of God for his life but decides to go out and have a one night stand with another woman that is not his wife? He has this heart of God now and seeks God's will most of the time. If you say no, then why not? You said a godly man is not perfect or complete yet. So what separates a godly man from a regular man?
> 
> And you still did not answer "why else would a man and woman get married if it wasn't for sex?" What other reasons would you get married for besides sex and/or children?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Oy vey.  Well, their love commitment occurred deeply and long ago.  But believe me, he's going to do something for her to satisfy her sexually, even if it's just a kiss of some sort, or hugging (or a medical device to make him erect which exists).  They are going to be physical.



Oh no I'm not even thinking about what that couple is doing. It just seemed to me that Poohbear was being facetious and was really asking a rhetorical question. Like saying, just be real, ya'll know ya'll wouldn't marry that man if he was in that condition. That's how it read to me though. I apologize Poohbear if that was not what you were saying.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I truly hope you're asking this out of pure curiosity and not because you are trying to insinuate anything.


LaFemmeNaturelle - would you marry your boyfriend if he ended up disabled like that after an accident?



auparavant said:


> Oy vey.  Well, their love commitment occurred deeply and long ago.  But believe me, he's going to do something for her to satisfy her sexually, even if it's just a kiss of some sort, or hugging (or a medical device to make him erect which exists).  They are going to be physical.


auparavant - I don't think he is physical with her. She may kiss and hug him, but I don't think he can reciprocate those affections. 

And when I watched the video, she didn't seem too confident with her decision to marry him. She looked very uncomfortable up there with him in her wedding dress. It just seemed really fake to me.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Then what do you feel makes someone godly or holy if it has nothing to do with wilful sin?


 

I don't believe we attain perfection here but work towards it and that, for every failure, G-d has made provision for that in His word, in the sacraments of His Church.  We get back on track.


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

OK forget what "most of you" think... you just said NO MAN is Holy.. that means no one. So for you, a godly man isn't holy right?



Poohbear said:


> You read what I said.
> 
> Most of you think godly men are not perfect.
> 
> *To me, if he is not perfect, then he is NOT godly.*


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @LaFemmeNaturelle - would you marry your boyfriend if he ended up disabled like that after an accident?
> 
> 
> @auparavant -* I don't think he is physical with her. She may kiss and hug him, but I don't think he can reciprocate those affections. *
> ...


 

That's physical.  She's not kissing her brother or dad on the lips, she's kissing her husband.  She lays with him in bed at night.  That's SEXUAL.    Better believe it.  She can achieve orgasm with him.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> But I agree... There is this tendency I've noticed in this community to talk down sex as important in marriage. The fact of wishing to get married in the first place as christians means you are looking to "make house" with someone and that is a physical union linked to the spiritual. You can't have one without the other unless there is illness or you were the Blessed Virgin Mary and St. Joseph. I'm not at all stating that it's the only reason...I'm saying that, in biology, we have sexual attraction by DEFAULT and the provision that G-d makes is in the marital union. That's where all the spiritual links occur and grow. But removing the physical attraction because we're trying to say we're truly looking for the spiritual union is false, imho. You are primarily attracted because of your biology and G-d made it that way. One is truly inextricable from the other. Not just christians get married and it's older than the religion.


 

I agree it will be some physical attraction will have to be there. But what makes a person attractive changes when you are in God. When i was in the world, what makes a man attractive, was agressiveness, nice chocolate skin,  tall, muscular. But when i got into God, what makes a person attractive is humbleness, boldness, ability to lead. When  I first came to my church where I am now, I looked around and was like "ew so not my type". But over the years, some have become attractive  because of the godly features...


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 - no, not just a couple of threads. I see that you are still fairly new to the forum. I've been around for over 8 years and have seen PLENTY of threads on this topic alone.

All I'm saying is for these single women to "Let Go and Let God!" If you want a godly marriage union, then stop struggling, worrying, and crying. Be dead to the flesh. Pick up your cross and follow Jesus.

Thanks for answering my questions. As for companionship, for a family, for ministry, for love... you can have these 4 things without marriage... *The thing that separates marriage from anything else is sex and/or having children.* (Yes, people have sex outside of marriage and have children outside of marriage but that is not God's way).



Alicialynn86 said:


> This is your reality. Don' try and make this everyone's reality..I don't see how you are making the judgement that this women are "caught up" on marriage. *You seen a few prayers and make a generalization off that? Is that fair? You say "why pray so much"? All you seen is a couple of threads? I *guess I am thinking about the lurkers that dont respond in threads but just reads them, and how much strength they can get off of seeing other women going before God for what they desire. Is it any fault in that?
> 
> You said "you said pray once and let God do the work"? Who are you to say how many times someone should pray about a issue. Some women may struggle with the desire of being married and they may need to go before God with more than once, does that make them wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

^^^^No, it doesn't! It's still physical MERGED with the spiritual. That's the point I'm tryingto get across. Sex isn't some dirty little deed. It's actually holy and that's why it's to be guarded as sacred in marriage. When we have sex, G-d sees every little thrust. He designed it. The physics and physiology of sex are simply amazing!!! It's a wonderful, G-d-appointed thing. How many christian pastors/churches are trying to get inside of the christian's head concerning sex so they don't destroy their marriages with porn and extra-marital affairs in this culture based upon past Puritan stupid ideals? Many of them have written books cuz we've treated the thing like a taboo subject, going so far as to say we marry cuz we wanna pray with somebody. Bunk that...I'll pray before and after, not during. 


"let go and let G-d,....be dead to the flesh" That's if you sin. There's nothing wrong with desiring for marriage...and marriage is committment and sex, children and companionship. I still don't get the disconnect. If people want to consider the desire sin, why are christian folks dating and kissing/hugging their boyfriends? Let go of the flesh and become a cloistered monk, right?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

*We are only made holy and righteous before God through Christ*. It is when we make a decision to give our lives over to Him and as we do this we are changed and transformed to be like Him. 

A godly man is a man that lives for Christ knowing that he cannot depend on his own righteousness but only on Christ's righteousness. Christ is the one who gives us the ability to overcome sin and things that displease God. Holiness comes when we exchange our inability for His ability. It's about choices.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> That's physical.  She's not kissing her brother or dad on the lips, she's kissing her husband.  She lays with him in bed at night.  That's SEXUAL.    Better believe it.  She can achieve orgasm with him.



 Well okay. That's true that these are sexual gestures. Hopefully she's getting satisfied in this way sexually in her marriage.


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Praying for a Husband/Wife is just one prayer request, out of many... God the Father says to simply ask. Why are we making this prayer for a spouse who loves God so complicated? 

Jesus told us in *John 14*:
_12 I tell you the truth, anyone who has faith in me will do what I have been doing. He will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father. 13 And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Son may bring glory to the Father. 14 You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it._


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> OK forget what "most of you" think... you just said NO MAN is Holy.. that means no one. So for you, a godly man isn't holy right?



Laela

You're confusing what I'm saying. I'm just not good at expressing my thoughts very well and they can be misunderstood.

A godly man IS perfect and holy.

When I said no man is holy, I was talking about the men that most 
"Christian" women think are holy.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> Praying for a Husband/Wife is just one prayer request, out of many... God the Father says to simply ask. Why are we making this prayer for a spouse who loves God so complicated?
> 
> Jesus told us in *John 14*:
> _12 I tell you the truth, anyone who has faith in me will do what I have been doing. He will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father. 13 And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Son may bring glory to the Father. *14 You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it.*_



So why don't many single Christian woman believe and trust in this verse?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Are these the same women posting about this over and over? I dont think so. They could be newbies posting for their first time..

And a part of "letting go" is bring things before God in prayer. Who said anyone was crying about this? I just think its alot of assumptions going on..

And yes people can have that without marriage, but these are things that people can marry for...it does not make it wrong...

Just because others may not have the same view as you, does not make them wrong...

Some could say the same thing about hair growth. Some say,Why do people put some emphasis on the hair care regimen? Why they measure their hair every month or even measure they hair period? Some may say why do yall pay 6.50 to discuss hair? Some say Why do yall posts pics of yall in yall bra and post them on the internet to show how long yall hair is?Some will just say "girl slap some grease on it and go"? But because you spend a little more time on it than others may do, does that make you wrong? No because you desire long and healthy hair.. So because these women pray about marriage more than you, does this make the wrong? No, because it's their desire....





Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86 - no, not just a couple of threads. I see that you are still fairly new to the forum. I've been around for over 8 years and have seen PLENTY of threads on this topic alone.
> 
> All I'm saying is for these single women to "Let Go and Let God!" If you want a godly marriage union, then stop struggling, worrying, and crying. Be dead to the flesh. Pick up your cross and follow Jesus.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions. As for companionship, for a family, for ministry, for love... you can have these 4 things without marriage... *The thing that separates marriage from anything else is sex and/or having children.* (Yes, people have sex outside of marriage and have children outside of marriage but that is not God's way).


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

So you think because they are praying about it, they are not trusting God??

Thats an oxymoron. They are trusting God because they believe their prayers will be heard..



Poohbear said:


> So why don't many single Christian woman believe and trust in this verse?


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 - I didn't say anyone was wrong. Just because my view is different doesn't mean everyone else is wrong. Don't put extra words in my mouth.



Alicialynn86 said:


> Are these the same women posting about this over and over? I dont think so. They could be newbies posting for their first time..
> 
> And a part of "letting go" is bring things before God in prayer. Who said anyone was crying about this? I just think its alot of assumptions going on..
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> So you think because they are praying about it, they are not trusting God??
> 
> Thats an oxymoron. *They are trusting God because they believe their prayers will be heard*..



You said because they believe their prayers will be heard... what about believing their prayers will be *done*?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86
> It came from the fact that I think it's sad that I keep seeing all of these single women praying for something that does not exist... a godly husband. *No man is godly or perfect. Yes there are good men out there but not godly, holy men that are God-like.*
> 
> Not only that, but why is so so SO much focused put on wanting a husband so so SO bad!? Why isn't there much focus on Jesus Christ in this world? I think that's why people are so messed up because there is so much pressure put on single women about getting married and they feel like marriage is the end all be all goal in life.


 






Poohbear said:


> @Laela
> 
> You're confusing what I'm saying. I'm just not good at expressing my thoughts very well and they can be misunderstood.
> 
> ...


 


Im confused


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> You said because they believe their prayers will be heard... what about believing their prayers will be *done*?


 

It takes great faith to go back to God repeatedly about something, that means you are expecting God to answer.
Not believing is when you stop praying and go take care of the issue on your own.

Even Paul in the bible said he had a thorn in his flesh, that he sought God THRICE (three times) for....

Jacob wrestled with the angel all night long. Some say man just give up and leave it alone. But Jacob wanted something from God.

have you ever read the book of psalms? How david mourned and wept to God because of his enemies that was after him? Some say "Man be quiet, God heard you, he gone move", but david went back again and again, again...until he need was met.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Im confused


Alicialynn86
Most Christian women think a godly man is someone that doesn't have to be perfect or live holy, they think a godly man is a man that praises and worships God and goes to church every Sunday and bible study and participates in church ministries. That to me is not godly. So in that respect, there are no godly men.

However, a godly man to me is one that is perfect and holy and believes and confesses the Lord Jesus and does not commit wilful sin.

It may not make sense and I'm not sure how else to make it make sense but that's all I can express from my mind. I'm not always good with words.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86 - I didn't say anyone was wrong. Just because my view is different doesn't mean everyone else is wrong. Don't put extra words in my mouth.


 
then if what is going here is not wrong..whats the issue then?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86
> Most Christian women think a godly man is someone that doesn't have to be perfect or live holy, they think a godly man is a man that praises and worships God and goes to church every Sunday and bible study and participates in church ministries. That to me is not godly. So in that respect, there are no godly men.
> 
> However, a godly man to me is one that is perfect and holy and believes and confesses the Lord Jesus and does not commit wilful sin.
> ...


 
So Poohbear, you're saying that just because a man is doing all this outward stuff, like going to church, praising, and raising hands, does not always mean he is godly?  And you are correct.

Some people are just religious but still bound by secret sin. It's about whether this person is truly living for Christ inwardly and relying on Christ's strength to live holy. It takes discernment to know if a man is truly of God. God will reveal these things when we are sensitive to Him and we ask Him.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

I think I get what you are saying. You are saying based on the perception of what society or other's may feel is a godly man,is not a godly man. In your eyes their is none if thats the standard its being based on..

But i guess what I am saying is, that perception of the that "godly" man (one who just praises God in church)was never mentioned in this thread......






Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86
> Most Christian women think a godly man is someone that doesn't have to be perfect or live holy, they think a godly man is a man that praises and worships God and goes to church every Sunday and bible study and participates in church ministries. That to me is not godly. So in that respect, there are no godly men.
> 
> However, a godly man to me is one that is perfect and holy and believes and confesses the Lord Jesus and does not commit wilful sin.
> ...


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> You said because they believe their prayers will be heard... what about believing their prayers will be *done*?


 


I Thessalonians 5:17

"pray without ceasing"

That doesn't equate with doubt and lack of faith.  You pray until you get.  I'm very open with G-d about my sexuality and if I'm having a particularly hard day with desiring sex with my future hubbie, I express it.  It's hormonal but can be quenched to a controllable level with prayer.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> then if what is going here is not wrong..whats the issue then?



I don't have an issue with anyone here. I just expressed my thoughts about single ladies should be asking for sex when it comes to praying for a husband and marriage, and it was turned into a negative thing. I feel like women should be honest with themselves when it comes to desiring marriage. Sex does play into your desire for marriage no matter how much you want to deny it. I know sex is something I want in my marriage with my future husband. You made it like I have an issue, just like in the interracial relationship thread.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I don't have an issue with anyone here. *I just expressed my thoughts about single ladies should be asking for sex when it comes to praying for a husband and marriage, and it was turned into a negative thing. I feel like women should be honest with themselves when it comes to desiring marriage*. Sex does play into your desire for marriage no matter how much you want to deny it. I know sex is something I want in my marriage with my future husband. You made it like I have an issue, just like in the interracial relationship thread.


 

LOL.  It was your delivery.  I don't just ask for sex, I ask for a kind, genuine-hearted, stable etc. husband and good sex.  I ask that his tools are rightly apportioned.    Honestly, you missed the mark on how to respond with your point.  You were making it like others had an issue if they did desire sex.  The IR thread...you have an issue with people with mental and emotinal imbalance...but using the term "like" gives a different meaning towards being in tune with G-d's view on that issue.  I think I knew what you meant but that, at the same time, there was a tinge of prejudice against it when we don't know why anyone else we don't know married somebody of a different skin tone/ethnicity.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

I guess like you said, you not good at expressing yourself. Your posts comes off like you are attacking...




Poohbear said:


> I don't have an issue with anyone here. I just expressed my thoughts about single ladies should be asking for sex when it comes to praying for a husband and marriage, and it was turned into a negative thing. I feel like women should be honest with themselves when it comes to desiring marriage. Sex does play into your desire for marriage no matter how much you want to deny it. I know sex is something I want in my marriage with my future husband. You made it like I have an issue, just like in the interracial relationship thread.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I guess like you said, you not good at expressing yourself. Your posts comes off like you are attacking...



Yeah, I'm not good at expressing myself. I apologize if I sound like I've attacking. I've just been feeling very confused and troubled lately and also like I've been dreadfully cursed or something. I don't know.


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Yeah, I'm not good at expressing myself. I apologize if I sound like I've attacking. I've just been feeling very confused and troubled lately and also* like I've been dreadfully cursed or something. *I don't know.


You are not!
We have to fight the good fight every day.

2 Cor. 5:17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ,   the new creation   has come: The old has gone, the new is here!   18 All this is from God,   who reconciled us to himself through Christ   and gave us the ministry of reconciliation: 19 that God was reconciling the world to himself in Christ, not counting people’s sins against them.   And he has committed to us the message of reconciliation.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Yeah, I'm not good at expressing myself. I apologize if I sound like I've attacking. I've just been feeling very confused and troubled lately and also like I've been dreadfully cursed or something. I don't know.


 

Sorry to heart that, and will defintely keep you in my prayers .


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86 - no, not just a couple of threads. I see that you are still fairly new to the forum. I've been around for over 8 years and have seen PLENTY of threads on this topic alone.
> 
> All I'm saying is for these single women to "Let Go and Let God!" If you want a godly marriage union, then stop struggling, worrying, and crying. Be dead to the flesh. Pick up your cross and follow Jesus.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions. As for companionship, for a family, for ministry, for love... you can have these 4 things without marriage... *The thing that separates marriage from anything else is sex and/or having children.* (Yes, people have sex outside of marriage and have children outside of marriage but that is not God's way).


 Sex in marriage is very profound. It’s not just two bodies in pleasure and desiring to be released.
It opens the inner you with the inner of your husband and makes a bond that surpasses the physical realm and makes unique
all the other things that we can have outside of marriage (companionship, love…).
This is why marriage is compared to the spiritual union of Christ and His Church.

What I don’t understand: why do you want them to specify sex in their prayer for a husband?

It’s like someone in USA who wants to go to Paris.
If this someone says: I want to go to Paris.
Why would you say to this person: no, you have to say – I’ll take a plane?

This person knows that she has to take a plane (or a boat) in order to go to Paris.

They are adults; I think they know sex is in the package. They want the whole package, not just sex to have sex.
They are praying for the package, marriage. What’s wrong about that?

Let’s say a husband is very good in the bed, but lacks of communication. This marriage can end up in divorce more quickly than one with a husband who is very well versed in communication with his wife, but not so good at bed, because sex can always be better.


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear, you are not cursed... I don't believe that. You are blessed .. Blessed with intelligence and a heart to seek after God's truth... why ain't you counting your blessings over there in that other thread?


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Yeah, I'm not good at expressing myself. I apologize if I sound like I've attacking. I've just been feeling very confused and troubled lately and also like I've been dreadfully cursed or something. I don't know.


 

The issue about willful sin..that same one the accuser is harming you with. You have to learn to remove yourself from accusation and nitpicking on that issue in your own life. I understand and was around for those other discussions. How I deal with such, I let myself off the hook, trusting Him that He would reveal to me where I needed to be and what I needed to believe. I know some here more than likely think I have a long way to go  but I don't sweat it. They will stand on their judgment day, not me. I'm standing for my own as well. Let go of it, live, confess and walk on from that point upward. Otherwise, you will continually let that one issue haunt you moment by moment and that is not living.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> The issue about willful sin..that same one the accuser is harming you with. You have to learn to remove yourself from accusation and nitpicking on that issue in your own life. I understand and was around for those other discussions. How I deal with such, I let myself off the hook, trusting Him that He would reveal to me where I needed to be and what I needed to believe. I know some here more than likely think I have a long way to go  but I don't sweat it. They will stand on their judgment day, not me. I'm standing for my own as well. Let go of it, live, confess and walk on from that point upward. Otherwise, you will continually let that one issue haunt you moment by moment and that is not living.



It's hard not to think about it. I don't want to be laxed with the world and thinking that wilful sin is okay as long as you're a Christian.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> Poohbear, you are not cursed... I don't believe that. You are blessed .. Blessed with intelligence and a heart to seek after God's truth... *why ain't you counting your blessings over there in that other thread?*



Laela - Because I do not feel blessed. I may have a place to stay, a job, a car, a boyfriend, a family, no kids, money, food, and things that so many people would love to have.... but I do not have peace, joy, or comfort! Virtuous things of the Spirit! I know this life isn't suppose to be all peaches & cream, but having peace, joy, and comfort would help.


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> It's hard not to think about it. I don't want to be laxed with the world and thinking that wilful sin is okay as long as you're a Christian.


 

But that's not what I said.  In fact, this is the problem,  you are obsessing over sin rather than rejoicing in His gift of salvation.  G-d won't kill you Deuteronomy-style over one sin.  If you trust Him, then live.  Toddlers trust their parents are there when they take a step and fall.  Get those old erroneous teachings out of your head...he wasn't right.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Laela - Because I do not feel blessed. I may have a place to stay, a job, a car, a boyfriend, a family, no kids, money, food, and things that so many people would love to have.... but I do not have peace, joy, or comfort! Virtuous things of the Spirit! I know this life isn't suppose to be all peaches & cream, but having peace, joy, and comfort would help.


 

Poohbear 

I would suggest some fasting, prayer, and getting into the Word. This will help you break the bonds and chains the enemy is wrapping around your mind and spirit. You will begin to see the Lord for who is His and see that you are blessed and favored of Him. You are His precious and He wants you to know that.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Poohbear
> 
> I would suggest some fasting, prayer, and getting into the Word. This will help you break the bonds and chains the enemy is wrapping around your mind and spirit. You will begin to see the Lord for who is His and see that you are blessed and favored of Him. You are His precious and He wants you to know that.



I've done the fasting, praying, and getting into the Word. Mostly getting into the Word. All I see in my bible is that wilful sin is wrong and against God but yet everyone does it.


----------



## stephluv (May 9, 2012)

BlackHairDiva- Thank you for the prayers...I said them aloud last night and asked for a sign Soon after I recieved a phone call from the guy I am talking to so I am going to continue to ask for guidance I am seeking marriage in the future  BUT I want it to be in HIS time and with the one HE has chosen 

To the other ladies- I love how as females strong in their faith I could see the passion that each of your posts had AND I love how in the end feelings/emotions aside the root of the problem was resolved Thank you all for being open and honest and SISTERLY


----------



## loolalooh (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I've done the fasting, praying, and getting into the Word. Mostly getting into the Word. *All I see in my bible is that wilful sin is wrong and against God but yet everyone does it.*



Poohbear:

I'm going to bite because I saw questions you had in another thread ...

Yes, sin is wrong.  Yes, it is against God.  However, God is pleased by the Christian is changing (Romans 12).

We have to differentiate between people who are living a life in sin vs people who are undergoing transformation.  I don't know if you read my reply to your question yesterday, but please don't ignore that the Lord is pleased by those who are renewing their mind ... who are not conforming to this world ... who are presenting their bodies as a living sacrifice.  There *are* Christians who are living this way.  Are they entirely sinless?  No.  During renewal we become aware of sins we might not have recognized before.  During renewal we may have trip ups, especially if we skip our "daily bread".  There is a reason why Scripture says "we are not fighting against flesh-and-blood enemies, but against evil rulers and authorities of the unseen world (Ephesians 6)".  Why? Because becoming a Christian subjects us to such fights. During renewal, we *will* encounter such battles and struggles.  It happens.  And if we fail (e.g., sin), we must get back up and try again.  There is a reason why we must "consider it pure joy, whenever we face trials (James 1)".  Why? Because we *will* face trials and tests.  It is through getting back up from failing (e.g., sinning) that "perseverance can finish its work (James 1)" in us.

We can start another thread to discuss it further, if you wish.  But please understand three things:

1. Christians who are doers of the Word exist.
2. Christian does not necessarily equate to sinless.
3. Someone who is living a life in willful sin is entirely different from someone who is presenting their bodies as a living sacrifice.


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Poohbear:
> 
> I'm going to bite because I saw questions you had in another thread ...
> 
> ...



loolalooh - yes, I read your reply in the other thread but just didn't have anything more to say in response to your post.  I know I can be exhausting sometimes... especially about this issue.

But yeah, I still did not see the difference in a hypocritical Christian and a Christian that sins occasionally, but we do not have to discuss it in this thread.... don't wanna ruin this thread any further than I have.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 9, 2012)

None of us are perfect, not one. It doesn't mean we should willfully sin, but it means we will NEVER be perfect.....if so we wouldn't need Jesus.

I think the story of David is a perfect example.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> None of us are perfect, not one. It doesn't mean we should willfully sin, but it means we will NEVER be perfect.....if so we wouldn't need Jesus.
> 
> I think the story of David is a perfect example.


 

What do these scriptures mean?

*Matthew 5:48*
*Be ye therefore perfect, even as your Father which is in heaven is perfect. *
*Genesis 17:1*
*And when Abram was ninety years old and nine, the LORD appeared to Abram, and said unto him, I am the Almighty God; walk before me, and be thou perfect*

*Deuteronomy 18:13*
*Thou shalt be perfect with the LORD thy God*

*1 Kings 15:14*
*But the high places were not removed: nevertheless Asa's heart was perfect with the LORD all his days.*

*Job 1:8*
*And the LORD said unto Satan, Hast thou considered my servant Job, that there is none like him in the earth, a perfect and an upright man, one that feareth God, and escheweth evil?*

*Psalm 37:37*
*Mark the perfect man, and behold the upright: for the end of that man is peace*

*Psalm 138:8*
*The LORD will perfect that which concerneth me: thy mercy, O LORD, endureth for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands.*

*Matthew 19:21*
*Jesus said unto him, If thou wilt be perfect, go and sell that thou hast, and give to the poor, and thou shalt have treasure in heaven: and come and follow me.*

*Luke 6:40*
*The disciple is not above his master: but every one that is perfect shall be as his master.*

*1 Corinthians 2:6*
*Howbeit we speak wisdom among them that are perfect: yet not the wisdom of this world, nor of the princes of this world, that come to nought:*

*2 Corinthians 13:9*
*For we are glad, when we are weak, and ye are strong: and this also we wish, even your perfection.*

*Ephesians 4:12*
*For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ:*

*Ephesians 4:13*
*Till we all come in the unity of the faith, and of the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ:*

*Philippians 3:15*
*Let us therefore, as many as be perfect, be thus minded: and if in any thing ye be otherwise minded, God shall reveal even this unto you*


*Colossians 3:14*
*And above all these things put on charity, which is the bond of perfectness.*

*2 Timothy 3:17*
*That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works*

*Hebrews 6:1*
*Therefore leaving the principles of the doctrine of Christ, let us go on unto perfection; not laying again the foundation of repentance from dead works, and of faith toward God,*

*Hebrews 13:21*
*Make you perfect in every good work to do his will, working in you that which is wellpleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ; to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.*

*James 1:4*
*But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.*


*1 Peter 5:10*
*But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you.*


*Revelation 3:2*
*Be watchful, and strengthen the things which remain, that are ready to die: for I have not found thy works perfect before God.*

*I do believe in perfection, because it is biblical. People struggle with it, because they dont understand it. All Perfection is to be made complete and maturity. Perfection is not an option but a commandment.*


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

^^ Means "strive" and examine. The precedent is in "Old" Testament with the laws of examination upon eating etc. You look for perfection in the food, in ritual etc. Does it mean no one's ever accidentally eaten a worm in their lettuce? No. Cuz if we could all be perfect, He would never have told us to stay on the path until the very end and to confess...the majority wouldn't have needed it.  ETA:  I mean "would" not could, cuz it's possible, just not likely to never sin again.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2012)

He has provided us with the way (tools) for us to accomplish what He has commanded of us ...

It would be contrary for Him to give a command that He knows in not attainable or too lofty a goal for us.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^ Means "strive" and examine. The precedent is in "Old" Testament with the laws of examination upon eating etc. You look for perfection in the food, in ritual etc. Does it mean no one's ever accidentally eaten a worm in their lettuce? No. Cuz if we could all be perfect, He would never have told us to stay on the path until the very end and to confess...the majority wouldn't have needed it.


 

Exactly, thats why in 1st John it said *IF* we sin, we have a advocate with the father, not when, but if we sin. 

We are not perfect through our strength, but its through the Spirit of God.You said it yourself, strive..strive means to put forth a painstaking effort. You are doing everything you can, not making excuses for it. This is something that is attained over time... We get to the point of perfection through our trials and tests and through Christ.

All perfection is , is it to be fully obedient to the word of God..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2012)

I think we forget that Jesus was a mare man of flesh and blood like us he took on our nature and was tested on *all *points and passed...so if he said it's possible he knows because he was the perfect example ..

With no extraordinary powers of no reputation so no one could even say he was handsome and got a free pass because of his looks ...I dare say not handsome (not ugly either but average) as the pictures of painted, I will look for scripture...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2012)

Is 53:2 
2For he shall grow up before him as a tender plant, and as a root out of a dry ground: he hath no form *nor comeliness*; and when we shall see him, *there is no beauty that we should desire him*.


----------



## loolalooh (May 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> loolalooh - yes, I read your reply in the other thread but just didn't have anything more to say in response to your post.  I know I can be exhausting sometimes... especially about this issue.
> 
> But yeah, I still did not see the difference in a hypocritical Christian and a Christian that sins occasionally, but we do not have to discuss it in this thread.... don't wanna ruin this thread any further than I have.



No worries.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 9, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> What do these scriptures mean?
> 
> *Matthew 5:48*
> *Be ye therefore perfect, even as your Father which is in heaven is perfect. *
> ...



Before I answer, I want to preface my answer by saying that this is my own interpretation, I am not saying I am right, and definitely will pray for clarity if I am wrong. If anyone else think I am wrong, please feel free to point me in the right direction 

I believe that because we are spirit being living in a human body we will never be without sin, or perfect. I think the perfection those scriptures talk about is a claim of perfection through Christ, meaning because Christ is perfect we have a claim to perfection. So it's through constant confession of our sins and forgiveness of Christ where we can claim perfection, not because we will ever be perfect or sinless, but because we should always have a heart to confess/atone our sins. I hope I am somewhat clear.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for you post. It was nice to see...

I was not expecting my thread to turn like this ..to be honest it kind of started to look like an off topic/entertainment thread. I'm kind of disappointed.

The main reason I made this thread  was so that those who wish to pray about it they can come in here and have prayers to refer to.

Not long ago, I saw on the news that apparently 46% of black women will never marry. Well I beg to defer.  For some reason a little voice inside me said ..don't beleive it. Because the media does not decide what will and will not happen in my life. God does. In the bible *Matt 7:7 it says:"  Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you"
* 
Of all the single ladies, how many asked God for a husband? People often ask/ Pray about career / work stuff, family stuff, financial issues.

I simply posted the prayers for others to have something to inspire, refer too. I didn't take the word Godly as in praying to get a man who is a saint. I took it has a man that is a good. person, a good moral base that I know he will make a good father , a good husband.

I'm shocked at how some think asking for a husband is all about sex. When I think about asking /wanting a husband. I think of having a family, experiencing the joy of motherhood, having husband that i can talk to , be with count on( not talking about money) just count that he always has our ( me and the kids we will have) best interest at heart. I saw my parents, grand parents being married for years. It was a beautiful thing. How can someone not want or think about having that when the word husband is said?

When in the prayers the word perfect is used....I believed they meant perfect as in the perfect fit, godly fit  for each and everyone of us..The best possible men that would match us women based on each of our individual personalities  and all while being a man who loves god and follows the word as much as possible.  Prayers asking god to send the best man based on our personality, needs, etc...a man that will harm us nor our descendants or  ruin the family tree.

Thank you so much for you post it was nice to see a positive post.

* Those who want to stone down these prayers...i don't get it. Its a christian Fellowship section. Aren't you supposed to expect thread with prayers , scriptures, etc? What were y'all expecting?*






stephluv said:


> @BlackHairDiva- Thank you for the prayers...I said them aloud last night and asked for a sign Soon after I recieved a phone call from the guy I am talking to so I am going to continue to ask for guidance I am seeking marriage in the future BUT I want it to be in HIS time and with the one HE has chosen
> 
> To the other ladies- I love how as females strong in their faith I could see the passion that each of your posts had AND I love how in the end feelings/emotions aside the root of the problem was resolved Thank you all for being open and honest and SISTERLY


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2012)

Jesus was the same as us and did not sin, that is our example that we can live lives without sin ...why would He command us to do do something that He knew was not possible for us to do...why does the bible mention people who were perfect if it were not possible for us to be the same; Moses, Asa, Abraham etc.,

I beleive that we can be perfect, I'm still not but I am striving towards perfection on the basis of what the word says (what He says that I am to be) ... 




LoveisYou said:


> Before I answer, I want to preface my answer by saying that this is my own interpretation, I am not saying I am right, and definitely will pray for clarity if I am wrong. If anyone else think I am wrong, please feel free to point me in the right direction
> 
> I believe that because we are spirit being living in a human body we will never be without sin, or perfect. I think the perfection those scriptures talk about is a claim of perfection through Christ, meaning because Christ is perfect we have a claim to perfection. So it's through constant confession of our sins and forgiveness of Christ where we can claim perfection, *not because we will ever be perfect or sinless*, but because we should always have a heart to confess/atone our sins. I hope I am somewhat clear.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 9, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:


> Thank you for you post. It was nice to see...
> 
> I was not expecting my thread to turn like this ..to be honest it kind of started to look like an off topic/entertainment thread. I'm kind of disappointed.
> 
> ...




Hey thanks so much for starting the thread, I for one appreciate it a lot! I haven't been praying for a Godly spouse as of late, but I actually prayed the first prayer last night and wrote about in my journal.  Look what I came across after I prayed the prayer:
http://www.alabasterwoman.com/alabasterwoman/2011/3/29/ask-dr-michelle-i-cant-let-go.html

I don't believe in coincidences at all, so it was interesting how I came across this post after praying the first prayer you posted out loud about the particular issue addressed in the above link, which is something I've been praying about for awhile.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 9, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Jesus was the same as us and did not sin, that is our example that we can live lives without sin ...why would He command us to do do something that He knew was not possible for us to do...why does the bible mention people who were perfect if it were not possible for us to be the same; Moses, Asa, Abraham etc.,
> 
> I beleive that we can be perfect, I'm still not but I am striving towards perfection on the basis of what the word says (what He says that I am to be) ...



Good answer, I am going to seek more clarity on this specific topic, because I have read and been taught that we can never be perfect, sort of like it's aspirational but because of our flesh not possible. Again,  I will seek more answers, because I do want to know....


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 9, 2012)

@BlackHairDiva thank you for posting the prayers. 

It's unfortunate that this thread got off track but please believe your posts were not in vain.

I believe in the power of prayer and God moved mightly on my behalf through prayer on many occassions. 

Again, thank you for the beautiful prayers that are based on the 'word' which makes the prayer even more powerful and effective . 





BlackHairDiva said:


> Thank you for you post. It was nice to see...
> 
> I was not expecting my thread to turn like this ..to be honest it kind of started to look like an off topic/entertainment thread. I'm kind of disappointed.
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciChanel (May 10, 2012)

BlackHairDiva, just a suggestion: maybe you can add or copy the beautiful prayers you posted in this thread to the original thread you started? That way the prayers/videos can all stay in one thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

We are in human flesh, but the bible says if we walk in the Spirit, we will not fullfill the lusts of the flesh. The bible says who ever is led by the Spirit of God, are the sons of God. The bible says the Spirit of God leads us into all truth and reproves a world of sin. So if we are constantly being led by the spirit of God, it will lead us into righteousness, not sinning .But we have to be taught how to be led by it.




LoveisYou said:


> Before I answer, I want to preface my answer by saying that this is my own interpretation, I am not saying I am right, and definitely will pray for clarity if I am wrong. If anyone else think I am wrong, please feel free to point me in the right direction
> 
> I believe that because we are spirit being living in a human body we will never be without sin, or perfect. I think the perfection those scriptures talk about is a claim of perfection through Christ, meaning because Christ is perfect we have a claim to perfection. So it's through constant confession of our sins and forgiveness of Christ where we can claim perfection, not because we will ever be perfect or sinless, but because we should always have a heart to confess/atone our sins. I hope I am somewhat clear.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^ Means "strive" and examine. The precedent is in "Old" Testament with the laws of examination upon eating etc. You look for perfection in the food, in ritual etc. Does it mean no one's ever accidentally eaten a worm in their lettuce? No. Cuz if we could all be perfect, He would never have told us to stay on the path until the very end and to confess...the majority wouldn't have needed it.  ETA:  I mean "would" not could, cuz it's possible, just not likely to never sin again.



auparavant - no offense to you, but I am sick and tired of hearing the word "strive". No where in the bible does it say, "strive for perfection".  I'm gonna tell you a short little story about this crazy girl I know. She was talking about how she is a true Christian but has sex with different men and that none of us are perfect and she is striving for perfection. How in the world is she striving for perfection if she is willingly and knowingly having premarital sex with different men!? It was sickening and digusting to hear her say this, and I just simply disagreed with her.

The Word of God actually says this in *Hebrews 6:1-3*: "Therefore leaving the principles of the doctrine of Christ, *let us go on unto perfection*; not laying again the foundation of repentance from dead works, and of faith toward God, Of the doctrine of baptisms, and of laying on of hands, and of resurrection of the dead, and of eternal judgment. And this will we do, if God permit."

The Bible is saying let us "go" on unto perfection.... meaning to "move on" or "proceed with" or to "continue in a certain state or condition" which would be perfection in this verse... it does not say to strive which means to try hard or give your best effort. Strive gives leeway for mistakes and excuses.

And in those verses that Alicialynn86 posted, it does not say to "try to be perfect", it says "be perfect".


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear,

Strive just means to make great effort *to achieve something*. Now, I believe when we are striving we will achieve it....some think you just strive all yall your life and dont get it. I dont agree with that. Paul, said he press towards the mark of the high calling, which he knew he had not made it there yet..but he was on his way. I believe 100% in perfection, because its the bible, but am i there yet? No, but I am on my way.

I do agree, people use "God know my heart", "God aint done with me yet" to make excuses and that is not right, when someone know they are living in blatant sin..

People fight so hard against perfection, because they dont understand it..



Poohbear said:


> @auparavant - no offense to you, but I am sick and tired of hearing the word "strive". No where in the bible does it say, "strive for perfection". I'm gonna tell you a short little story about this crazy girl I know. She was talking about how she is a true Christian but has sex with different men and that none of us are perfect and she is striving for perfection. How in the world is she striving for perfection if she is willingly and knowingly having premarital sex with different men!? It was sickening and digusting to hear her say this, and I just simply disagreed with her.
> 
> The Word of God actually says this in *Hebrews 6:1-3*: "Therefore leaving the principles of the doctrine of Christ, *let us go on unto perfection*; not laying again the foundation of repentance from dead works, and of faith toward God, Of the doctrine of baptisms, and of laying on of hands, and of resurrection of the dead, and of eternal judgment. And this will we do, if God permit."
> 
> ...


----------



## auparavant (May 10, 2012)

Would it make any difference if the example were not sex but an outburst of anger, or impatience, sloth for a second on Saturday, eating that extra portion of meat or dessert, feeling a tinge of jealousy against another woman or man, unforgiveness against the criminal on the news...? Those are all opportunities to sin. Are you bound for hell cuz you committed those or others you might not have realized at the time? Why is the example always "accidentally falling in bed with a man?" Fence laws/protections can help anyone avoid those - don't be alone with someone you find attractive, don't pet, don't tongue kiss, what what you consumer via media etc., date with a chaperon if you're totally out of control or get married. 

As anything in the scriptures, read them as G-d intended and context is everything. Some things are absolutely literal, others are allegory and yet others are parables meant to teach you how to "strive" to be totally united to G-d. If He didn't know we'd sin, He would not have given us reconciliation and scripture for how to get back on the right path. It's called...focus. What is your focus? If you lose your balance on the road, does that mean you're a total failure? No.  The focus must be on YOUR life's walk, not that of another.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We are in human flesh, but the bible says if we walk in the Spirit, we will not fullfill the lusts of the flesh. The bible says who ever is led by the Spirit of God, are the sons of God. The bible says the Spirit of God leads us into all truth and reproves a world of sin. So if we are constantly being led by the spirit of God, it will lead us into righteousness, not sinning .But we have to be taught how to be led by it.



But even being led by the Spirit, will we ever be truly perfect without sin, Paul was being led by the Spirit but still spoke about a thorn in his flesh? I have a lot of questions, because I have never been taught or heard about this absolute perfection of Christians.
I have been taught that we can claim holiness through Christ, that we must be set apart from the world, that we must live according to God's Word. But this is the first time that I've heard that Christians can achieve absolute perfection in our earthly bodies.  Holiness as I've been taught doesn't mean freedom from mistakes, even if they're unintentional, it means that sin no longer has dominion over us. In other words, I don't equate holiness with perfection.


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

Are ALL threads must end in this same way?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

I agree..sin is sin..No sin is greater than the other. I dont think anyone was seperating any sin from the other..

And you right, God did know we would sin, that why he sent Jesus Christ. That Christ may show us that you can live this life without sin...to help us to return to our original state, when God said He made man in His image, but MAN sought out may inventions.


No one is saying that a Christian is invincible to sin, what is being said, is that a Christian can live a life without sin...and that God can bring you to a state of perfection/completion. Bring meaning to approach unto, not "zap" into perfection...

He makes provisions for us if we happen to fall into a snare or sin....but NOWHERE in scripture is it justified that a believer should live in a continual state/lifestyle of sin




auparavant said:


> Would it make any difference if the example were not sex but an outburst of anger, or impatience, sloth for a second on Saturday, eating that extra portion of meat or dessert, feeling a tinge of jealousy against another woman or man, unforgiveness against the criminal on the news...? Those are all opportunities to sin. Are you bound for hell cuz you committed those or others you might not have realized at the time? Why is the example always "accidentally falling in bed with a man?" Fence laws/protections can help anyone avoid those - don't be alone with someone you find attractive, don't pet, don't tongue kiss, what what you consumer via media etc., date with a chaperon if you're totally out of control or get married.
> 
> As anything in the scriptures, read them as G-d intended and context is everything. Some things are absolutely literal, others are allegory and yet others are parables meant to teach you how to "strive" to be totally united to G-d. If He didn't know we'd sin, He would not have given us reconciliation and scripture for how to get back on the right path. It's called...focus. What is your focus? If you lose your balance on the road, does that mean you're a total failure? No. The focus must be on YOUR life's walk, not that of another.


----------



## sidney (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:
			
		

> We are in human flesh, but the bible says if we walk in the Spirit, we will not fullfill the lusts of the flesh. The bible says who ever is led by the Spirit of God, are the sons of God. The bible says the Spirit of God leads us into all truth and reproves a world of sin. So if we are constantly being led by the spirit of God, it will lead us into righteousness, not sinning .But we have to be taught how to be led by it.



I think I just got a revelation from your podt on perfection, oh goodness, thankyou!!!  Needed this, more than you know!!!


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

Crown said:


> Are ALL threads must end in this same way?



I don't know about you Crown, but I just feel like sin is a serious matter and it is something I would love to overcome as a Christian. I do not feel like I'm setting myself apart from the world if I commit a sin. I don't feel like I'm going on to perfection if I commit a sin. I don't feel like sin has no power or dominion over me if I commit a sin... that just sounds contradictory. "I walk in Christ but still sin" after Jesus done said, "Go and sin no more."


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

I dont mind the questions at all...

Paul did speak of a thorn, but what makes you think it was a sin?

*2 Corinthians 12:7*
And lest I should be exalted above measure through the abundance of the revelations, there was given to me a *thorn* in the flesh, the messenger of Satan to buffet me, lest I should be exalted above measure.


Paul said there was GIVEN him a "thorn", so he would'nt be able to glory in himself.

8 For this thing I besought the Lord thrice, that it might depart from me.

He said he sought God on it continously, so it couldn't have been a sin, because I promise you, if you seeking God to be free from sin, He would free you. So though scripture did not say per say what the thorn was, we know that it wasn't sin because Paul said in:

*1 Corinthians 15:34*
*Awake to righteousness, and sin not*; for some have not the knowledge of God: I speak this to your shame.

And we know Paul wasn't a hyprocrite. He said in Romans 8, that sin would not have dominion over us. Meaning sin should not have power of the believer. So if sin has no power over us, should we continue to fall to it? If thats the case we know that we are willfully doing it....


 A thorn can be something you can't get rid of, or it can be a result of something negative in your life..A thorn can be a sickness, bad marriage etc..Moses thorn may be consider his speech problem. Its just a issue that can cause oppression...
 Thorn is defined as A source of discomfort, annoyance, or difficulty; an irritation or an obstacle.

you spoke of achieveing perfection in our earthly bodies....

If you are looking at this is a carnal realm, you wont understand it.

Paul said this:

*Galatians 2:20*
I am *crucified* with Christ:* nevertheless I live; yet not I*, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

Paul had the mindset that his purpose was to glorify God in his body, that his life was totally for the will of God. Alot of reasons people sin is because they don't know their purpose, or they are trying to serve themselves(flesh) and God..and you can't.

He said the life he lives in his flesh (body) he nows lives unto Jesus Christ. So if someone is living their life unto Jesus, would they be in the club? Would they be having pre martial sex? Would they do drugs? Would they curse people out? NO, because they have the understanding that I "Alicia", no longers lives for Alicia, but I live unto Christ. 

You know why people sin? Because they want to satisfy thier flesh. You know why they want to satisfy their flesh? Because they have taught themselves bad habits. You know why we teach our selves bad habits? Because the bible says we are born and shaped into iniquity. By nature we are born into a sinful nature after the fall of Adam. thats why Christ died, to bring us back to where mankind should be. thats why we have to be born again by the Spirit of God. Salvation is a supernatural work when God transformes the heart of a man. I know we all believe that God can change a man, so why is it so hard to believe that God can change a man COMPLETELY, to where he does not even desire sin anymore?

Romans 8 said they that are in the flesh can not please God. So if we are no longer operating to the emotions and feelings of our flesh, where would this sinning be coming from? We sin because we are operating in the flesh, and God has told him, we can not please him operating in our flesh. We must live this life through the Spirt of God.

I know you said you have been taught differently. I just want to encourage you to never go off of what men "say", always search the scriptures for yourself. EVEN with me, if you think what I am saying is wrong, please search the scriptures.

When Moses seen the bush burning and it was God. God told him to take his shoes off because it was holy ground. God wouldnt even allow dirty shoes in his presence. So how do people think they can live a life a sin and enter into the presence of God.




LoveisYou said:


> But even being led by the Spirit, will we ever be truly perfect without sin, Paul was being led by the Spirit but still spoke about a thorn in his flesh? I have a lot of questions, because I have never been taught or heard about this absolute perfection of Christians.
> I have been taught that we can claim holiness through Christ, that we must be set apart from the world, that we must live according to God's Word. But this is the first time that I've heard that Christians can achieve absolute perfection in our earthly bodies. Holiness as I've been taught doesn't mean freedom from mistakes, even if they're unintentional, it means that sin no longer has dominion over us. In other words, I don't equate holiness with perfection.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dont mind the questions at all...
> 
> Paul did speak of a thorn, but what makes you think it was a sin?
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I saw a thorn in the flesh to be.... not a sin that he was struggling with...


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I don't know about you @Crown, but I just feel like sin is a serious matter and it is something I would love to overcome as a Christian. I do not feel like I'm setting myself apart from the world if I commit a sin. I don't feel like I'm going on to perfection if I commit a sin. I don't feel like sin has no power or dominion over me if I commit a sin... that just sounds contradictory. "I walk in Christ but still sin" after Jesus done said, "Go and sin no more."


You are right Poohbear, you don't know about me.
I am not obsessed by sin.

I am denying myself daily, it's not easy but with obedience... I take my cross, follow Christ, abide in the Word.
*He* is doing the work.


----------



## loolalooh (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I agree..sin is sin..No sin is greater than the other. I dont think anyone was seperating any sin from the other..
> 
> And you right, God did know we would sin, that why he sent Jesus Christ. That Christ may show us that you can live this life without sin...to help us to return to our original state, when God said He made man in His image, but MAN sought out may inventions.
> 
> ...



Poohbear, I know you read Alicialynn's post, but I'm going to highlight the bolded.  I gather from your posts, Poohbear, that you equate being Christian with automatically being sinless. That *if* a Christian commits a sin, how are they really a Christian.  (Correct me if I am misinterpreting your words.)  It is a process towards perfection.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dont mind the questions at all...
> 
> Paul did speak of a thorn, but what makes you think it was a sin?
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I do, have been doing and still.....I am unclear. I'll pray, because Jesus died for the atonement for our sins, not just when we were living in sin but also for when we sin as Chrisitans. I am not in anyway shape or form encouraging willful sins, yet I don't see in the scriptures or otherwise how any man can truly be without sin, there are sins we commit unknowingly! We are commanded to awake to righteous, we are commanded to flee from sin, but I still don't see how those scriptures support the idea of perfection. We can flee from sin, we can seek after righteousness, we can be holy, and still not be perfect. That's my point, holiness, righteousness, sanctification etc. is a process, but it's not a perfect one. I don't believe any of us will reach perfection until we  leave this Earth.


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I don't know about you @Crown, but I just feel like sin is a serious matter and it is something I would love to overcome as a Christian. I do not feel like I'm setting myself apart from the world if I commit a sin. I don't feel like I'm going on to perfection if I commit a sin. I don't feel like sin has no power or dominion over me if I commit a sin... that just sounds contradictory. "I walk in Christ but still sin" after Jesus done said, *"Go and sin no more."*


*"Go and sin no more."*

Jn 8:3 And the scribes and Pharisees brought unto him a woman taken in *adultery*...
11 She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: *go, and sin no more*.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou

Not until coming to this forum had I ever heard any Christian say that it was possible to actually achieve perfection here on earth and that the achieving of such would determine their eternal destination. Even the ones that believed you could lose your salvation thought it was only limited to certain (visible) sins.

Not sure if you've read the other threads where we discussed this...

1. I think a lot of folks equate the recognition (that in this flesh we will never be perfect so will sin) with the passifying of sin (ie its ok to sin because we "can't help it"). The two are not the same at all.

2. I was taught this: We could NOT fulfill the law (that God gave in the Old testament), and needed a savior to fill it for us...thereby releasing us from salvation by works (earning our way to heaven by not sinning/keeping the law), and granting us salvation by grace (accepting the gift in faith that Jesus has fulfilled what we could not).

3. So all of the scriptures about perfection, and never sinning again etc. are actually encouraging us to conform our bodies to the perfection of the spirit that we have inherited. I do NOT in any way believe that these scriptures are saying that if we commit a sin (willful or unwillful) after we are saved and have not repented before we die then we go to hell. Our position, in Christ, is perfect, (becuase he traded his righteousness for our unrighteousness, guaranteeing our eternal destination) but our condition, in the flesh, must constantly be conformed/transformed. It is a war between the desires of our flesh and the spirit that we stridently fight, but knowing that we will not experience the complete victory over until the return of Jesus. And THAT does not give us liscense to sin.

This is what Ive been taught. And as auparavant said the "big" sins are easy to point out as needing to be overcome but what about others like jealousy or gossip, or not studying or wanting vengence? I refuse to believe that if I died right now and have not achieved the "perfection" of my flesh that I will go to hell. I also refuse to believe that after having accepted Jesus Christ as my savior that he now needs MY help to maintain the eternality of that salvation. He did that part...my part is to become more and more like him, hence the scriptures telling me to be perfect.

But as I said we've discussed this extensively and that is good. Continue to study for yourself until you get understanding.


As to the actual thread topic itself...lol

Its good to pray for sexual compatability. I mean, no one realistically will marry someone that they are not attracted to at all! But I dont necessarily think that ommitting it from a prayer means you are denying its importance.

Everyone who thinks sex is IMPORTANT in a marriage say "aye"! ...And the "Aye's" have it! lol


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> That's exactly what I do, have been doing and still.....I am unclear. I'll pray, because Jesus died for the atonement for our sins, not just when we were living in sin but also for when we sin as Chrisitans. I am not in anyway shape or form encouraging willful sins, yet I don't see in the scriptures or otherwise how any man can truly be without sin, there are sins we commit unknowingly! We are commanded to awake to righteous, we are commanded to flee from sin, but I still don't see how those scriptures support the idea of perfection. We can flee from sin, we can seek after righteousness, we can be holy, and still not be perfect. That's my point, holiness, righteousness, sanctification etc. is a process, but it's not a perfect one. I don't believe any of us will reach perfection until we  leave this Earth.


The purpose is Christ in you.
Christ is perfect.
The question: do you submit all the kingdoms of your heart to Christ? 
In other words, do you(general) let Christ reign in you?
Deny thyself is the only way, till you can say : it's not me(my flesh), it's Christ in me(the Spirit).


----------



## CelineB (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Laela - Because I do not feel blessed. I may have a place to stay, a job, a car, a boyfriend, a family, no kids, money, food, and things that so many people would love to have.... but I do not have peace, joy, or comfort! Virtuous things of the Spirit! I know this life isn't suppose to be all peaches & cream, but having peace, joy, and comfort would help.


 
Poohbear,

God is not a God of confusion. 
He is a God of peace, joy and love in all situations.
Please ask Him for these virtuous fruits and they will be given to you. 

Maybe you are being exposed to certain issues  or poeple that are stealing your joy and peace. if so, they need to be removed.

We declare peace, love and joy in your life now, we pray for you and may the blood of Jesus protect you.

 In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Poohbear, I know you read Alicialynn's post, but I'm going to highlight the bolded.  I gather from your posts, Poohbear, that you equate being Christian with automatically being sinless. That *if* a Christian commits a sin, how are they really a Christian.  (Correct me if I am misinterpreting your words.)  It is a process towards perfection.



loolalooh - Hopefully this will explain how I feel....

I equate being a Christian with not doing sins that you KNOW are wrong and that you COMPLETELY stop any sin that has been brought to your attention as wrong.  

For instance, you read in the bible that stealing is wrong. So in order to be a Christian, you do not steal. 

Let's say you used to tell lies to people not knowing it was wrong until you read your bible, to be a Christian, you would no longer keep on lying after you read in the bible that bearing false witness is wrong.  

Same with any other sin that you KNOW is wrong, you don't do it if you are a true Christian. 

Now if it's a sin of ignorance and has been brought to your attention, you refrain from it. Like if you didn't know using profanity was wrong and you read in the bible "avoid filthy communication", you pray for forgiveness and don't use any more profane words. 

That's a true Christian.... not one that keeps on doing it after they know it's wrong. Doing the same sin over and over is not struggling, that's giving in to the flesh and enjoying that sin, not walking by the Spirit. 

So I am not saying you are automatically sinless when you become a Christian, but that you refrain from sin after you KNOW FOR A FACT is wrong. 

Hope that makes sense.

The problem I see is that there are people calling themselves true Christians and are indulging in known sin over and over and saying they can ask for forgiveness, do the sin again, and still be forgiven over and over. That's not right. And it's not even striving for perfection as so many of you say. They say, "Oh, we are sinners saved by grace," but the Lord said not to take advantage of his grace in Romans 6.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> @LoveisYou
> 
> Not until coming to this forum had I ever heard any Christian say that it was possible to actually achieve perfection here on earth and that the achieving of such would determine their eternal destination. Even the ones that believed you could lose your salvation thought it was only limited to certain (visible) sins.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for pointing that out, they are definitely NOT the same.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

So I guess everyone is going to heaven....even if they have "spots and blemishes"...



CoilyFields said:


> LoveisYou
> 
> Not until coming to this forum had I ever heard any Christian say that it was possible to actually achieve perfection here on earth and that the achieving of such would determine their eternal destination. Even the ones that believed you could lose your salvation thought it was only limited to certain (visible) sins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> Thanks so much for pointing that out, they are definitely NOT the same.


LoveisYou

How is it different?  What she said is like a play on words...



> 1. I think a lot of folks equate the recognition (that in this flesh we will never be perfect so will sin) with the passifying of sin (ie its ok to sin because we "can't help it"). The two are not the same at all.



What she said above is basically saying the same thing...

If you think not, how are they different?


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @LoveisYou
> 
> How is it different?  What she said is like a play on words...
> 
> ...



A recognition  that we are weak without Christ and that we need Him to overcome sin is not the same as willfully choosing to sin. We can recognize our weaknesses and shortcomings and lean on Christ because He has given us a way out of temptation, or we can choose to say woe is me, I can't help myself. Two very different choices!
I also believe that all of us, even Christians bear the consequences of our sins.  We may be saved from eternal damnation (if we are truly repentant), but we will reap what we sow.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 10, 2012)

I can recognize the fact that Im a great typist but if I type from now until 2013 I KNOW that I will make a mistake (some I will catch and correct and some I may not even notice). Recognizing this fact is not the same as saying my mistakes are ok, without consequences, and do not matter. Those mistakes pervert the message I am trying to get across. And in the case of CHristianity will inhibit my relationship with God.


Also, being good does not get you into heaven. A sinner can be a good person...they can also try to follow the law...but does that mean they are saved? No. Because salvation is not about how well you keep the law. And yes, the Bible does warn us against taking advantage of this grace abounding...and we shouldn't.

Are there some folks using this as an excuse? Yup. Just as there are some who believe they can lose their salvation/be perfect but are STILL doing those sins. God knows who is really striving for perfection and who is not. Shoots! We can tell when people are just trying to cover their indulgence in certain sins with a "God knows my heart" or a "dont judge me".


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> A recognition  that we are weak without Christ and that we need Him to overcome sin is not the same as willfully choosing to sin. We can recognize our weaknesses and shortcomings and lean on Christ because He has given us a way out of temptation, or we can choose to say woe is me, I can't help myself. Two very different choices!
> I also believe that all of us, even Christians bear the consequences of our sins.  We may be saved from eternal damnation (if we are truly repentant), but we will reap what we sow.



Okay. You just said we are weak withOUT Christ... so when you sin, aren't you withOUT Christ?

Being strong in Christ would mean you make the flesh suffer and choose not to sin. Being strong in Christ means you resist that temptation or that you are persecuted for not sinning or conforming to the world. Being strong in Christ means you overcome your shortcomings, not continue in the same ones over and over. Wouldn't you think?


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

"To grow spiritually and make the changes necessary to become holy, we need to realize that transformation is a lifelong process."


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> I can recognize the fact that Im a great typist but if I type from now until 2013 I KNOW that I will make a mistake (some I will catch and correct and some I may not even notice). Recognizing this fact is not the same as saying my mistakes are ok, without consequences, and do not matter. Those mistakes pervert the message I am trying to get across. And in the case of CHristianity will inhibit my relationship with God.
> 
> 
> *Also, being good does not get you into heaven. A sinner can be a good person...they can also try to follow the law...but does that mean they are saved? No. *Because salvation is not about how well you keep the law. And yes, the Bible does warn us against taking advantage of this grace abounding...and we shouldn't.
> ...


But at the same time, being a bad Christian does not get you into heaven either....and that's what a lot of preachers are teaching that you can be this cursing, gossipping, fornicating Christian and still go to heaven.  Salvation involves confession and heart-felt belief in Jesus as Lord and Savior. If you're out here being a "bad" Christian, that is not showing you are saved at all.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> That's exactly what I do, have been doing and still.....I am unclear. I'll pray, because Jesus died for the atonement for our sins, not just when we were living in sin but also for when we sin as Chrisitans. I am not in anyway shape or form encouraging willful sins, yet I don't see in the scriptures or otherwise how any man can truly be without sin, *there are sins we commit unknowingly*! We are commanded to awake to righteous, we are commanded to flee from sin, but I still don't see how those scriptures support the idea of perfection. We can flee from sin, we can seek after righteousness, we can be holy, and still not be perfect. That's my point, holiness, righteousness, sanctification etc. is a process, but it's not a perfect one. I don't believe any of us will reach perfection until we leave this Earth.


 
you dont think God would show us what we are doing wrong? Like he is just going to say "They dont know, so they alright"....No the bible says the Spirit of God will lead us into *ALL* truths . What we dont know he will manifest it to us...

You said :"_That's my point, holiness, righteousness, sanctification etc. is a process, but it's not a perfect one. I don't believe any of us will reach perfection until we leave this Earth"_

Yes our process may not be perfect in the sense  that we will pass everytime tests, but the outcome of our process will be perfection, if we stay the course. Perfection means to be free from flaw. 

If you dont drink no more, you are perfected in that area. If you dont fornicate ,you are perfected in that area. If you dont steal, are perfected in that area. so on and so on.....So just as Christ has freed you from these areas, he will go down the list and perfect them all....

Psalms 138:8The LORD will perfect that which concerns me 

*I will say this again for the 10th time...all perfection is in to walk and fullfill all the commandments of God....Do you think a Christian can do this???*


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

No one is saying it's not...look at the majority of my posts, and it says that... but it dont have to be a lifelong process


We are just saying as God shows you the sin, forsake it



LoveisYou said:


> "To grow spiritually and make the changes necessary to become holy, we need to realize that transformation is a lifelong process."


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Okay. You just said we are weak withOUT Christ... so when you sin, aren't you withOUT Christ?
> 
> Being strong in Christ would mean you make the flesh suffer and choose not to sin. Being strong in Christ means you resist that temptation or that you are persecuted for not sinning or conforming to the world. Being strong in Christ means you overcome your shortcomings, not continue in the same ones over and over. Wouldn't you think?



Being strong in Christ also comes with the recognition for spiritual renewal in Christ. It means we commit ourselves to the ongoing process of being transformed and renewed. It means that we Christians submit ourselves to Christ by constantly changing old attitudes and developing new ways of thinking. It means we continue to grow spiritually and are cleansed by God's word as we study, meditate upon it and follow its precepts.

It doesn't mean we are perfect and will not sin,it doesn't mean we are immediately transformed. We are first babes in Christ and through true submission we grow, we are transformed. We constantly need him, it's not like we reach a point of perfection where we can announce ok, I'm perfect now. 

It also doesn't mean we choose to sin willfully. For example, a Christian single woman will reap the consequences of having premarital sex. She basically opens a door in her life for the devil to have a foothold.  She will reap the consequences of choosing a man over God, she risks potential separation from God if she continues in her sin, she also could risk becoming a reprobate.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> No one is saying it's not...look at the majority of my posts, and it says that...
> 
> 
> We are just saying as God shows you the sin, forsake it



I didn't say anyone said that, I simply shared the quote. I'm not accusing anyone of saying otherwise at all.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *you dont think God would show us what we are doing wrong?* Like he is just going to say "They dont know, so they alright"....No the bible says the Spirit of God will lead us into *ALL* truths . What we dont know he will manifest it to us...
> 
> You said :"_That's my point, holiness, righteousness, sanctification etc. is a process, but it's not a perfect one. I don't believe any of us will reach perfection until we leave this Earth"_
> 
> ...



I never said that at all, not once did I say God couldn't show us where we are wrong. Why would anyone say that?  I think we are beginning to speak circles around each other (which is one of the drawbacks of  having a discussion online) so I'll simply step away from the discussion. Nevertheless, it was insightful.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> A recognition that we are weak without Christ and *that we need Him to overcome sin* is not the same as willfully choosing to sin. We can recognize our weaknesses and shortcomings and lean on Christ because He has given us a way out of temptation, or we can choose to say woe is me, I can't help myself. Two very different choices!
> I also believe that all of us, even Christians bear the consequences of our sins. We may be saved from eternal damnation (if we are truly repentant), but we will reap what we sow.


 
no one is saying we dont need Christ to obtain perfection. We know we cant do this without Him, because it's done through his spirit....What we are saying is that this vision of perfection can be obtained.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> That's exactly what I do, have been doing and still.....I am unclear. I'll pray, because Jesus died for the atonement for our sins, not just when we were living in sin but also for when we sin as Chrisitans. I am not in anyway shape or form encouraging willful sins, yet I don't see in the scriptures or otherwise *how any man can truly be without sin, there are sins we commit unknowingly!* We are commanded to awake to righteous, we are commanded to flee from sin, but I still don't see how those scriptures support the idea of perfection. We can flee from sin, we can seek after righteousness, we can be holy, and still not be perfect. That's my point, holiness, righteousness, sanctification etc. is a process, but it's not a perfect one. I don't believe any of us will reach perfection until we leave this Earth.


 




LoveisYou said:


> I never said that at all, *not once did I say God couldn't show us where we are wrong. *Why would anyone say that? I think we are beginning to speak circles around each other (which is one of the drawbacks of having a discussion online) so I'll simply step away from the discussion. Nevertheless, it was insightful.


 
This why I made the comment. You said what about the sins we are committing unknowingly, and I said God will show us what we need to work on....


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> no one is saying we dont need Christ to obtain perfection. We know we cant do this without Him, because it's done through his spirit....What we are saying is that this vision of perfection can be obtained.



I understood what you are saying, by nature I never limit my answers to just responding I always expound. I am not accusing anyone of saying anything, please understand that! I can easily disagree without accusing, I am NOT accusing, I am simply expounding.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

I said that to show you we are on agreement when it came to that....thats all




LoveisYou said:


> I didn't say anyone said that, I simply shared the quote. I'm not accusing anyone of saying otherwise at all.


----------



## auparavant (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> So I guess everyone is going to heaven....even if they have "spots and blemishes"...


 

First, I commend you for continually opening up this difficult issue because it shows everyone just how open and transparent we are to be about life and that it can help those who don't have it to ask.  Secondly, I'd like to tell you...I forgot...hold up....suffering from CRS..OH...that in catholic tradition, all those unrepented venial sins are going to be cleansed in the state of purgatory.  It's a place where the redeemed go to be totally cleansed from all sin.  Something as an aside but also something that made me further reflect upon salvation, we know that those who are martyrs go straight to heaven in our tradition.  I don't believe it's only christians either.  Any man who lays down his life for another is the greatest christian of all.  It so greatly touched me in my life, it helped me to partly see some of the depth of G-d's love for all men.  G-d always has the best gifts.

*John 15:13*

New International Version (NIV)

13 Greater love has no one than this: to lay down one’s life for one’s friends.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

you are getting defensive....I am simply pointing out what we agree on..........................



LoveisYou said:


> I understood what you are saying, by nature I never limit my answers to just responding I always expound. I am not accusing anyone of saying anything, please understand that! I can easily disagree without accusing, I am NOT accusing, I am simply expounding.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> This why I made the comment. You said what about the sins we are committing unknowingly, and I said God will show us what we need to work on....



Yes but I never said God cannot show us, I may commit a sin unknowingly now and God can reveal it to me later. Saying you commit a sin unknowingly is not the same as saying God  will not show us what we need to work on. There are things I did YEARS AGO that God is showing me now. Never did I say God can't show us what we need to work on, that is a complete assumption and an extreme conclusion.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> you are getting defensive....I am simply pointing out what we agree on..........................



I am not getting defensive I am explaining myself because you read a whole lot of untrue assumptions in my posts. It was clear you misunderstood some of what I said, I am simply clearing that up, that's all.  Nevertheless, have a good day, as I said before I am done!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

well maybe if you would have broken it down the way you just did now..I would have understood it...but you didnt. Thats why I took it the way I did..

Thanks for the explanation...



LoveisYou said:


> Yes but I never said God cannot show us, I may commit a sin unknowingly now and God can reveal it to me later. Saying you commit a sin unknowingly is not the same as saying God will not show us what we need to work on. There are things I did YEARS AGO that God is showing me now. Never did I say God can't show us what we need to work on, that is a complete assumption and an extreme conclusion.


----------



## loolalooh (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> loolalooh - Hopefully this will explain how I feel....
> 
> I equate being a Christian with not doing sins that you KNOW are wrong and that you COMPLETELY stop any sin that has been brought to your attention as wrong.
> 
> ...



Poohbear:

Okay, I think I understand what you are saying.  We are more or less in agreeance; maybe _my_ words haven't been clear.  

I'll use myself as an example.  Last year, I walked away completely from the sexual sin.  That whole time, I knew it was wrong, but yet I kept on doing it.  It got to a point where I was like "What am I doing?  How can I possibly love God yet do that which He does not like?"  He was giving me a "way out of temptation" each time.  He would say pray.  He would say read the Bible.  Etc.  But each time, I just *"chose"* to commit the sin.  Then I would feel guilty afterwards.  So yea, one day, I just switched.  One day, I allowed the "power of sin" to be broken through Christ in me, and since then, I have not committed that sin.  I didn't feel like a "true" Christian until that moment.

These days, my walk is more about God revealing things to me that are not so obvious sins (i.e., what I call "unconscious" sins).  For example, the sin of worrying.  I'll start worrying about this or that, then after a while, I get convicted about it and stop.  Then I pray for forgiveness.

These days, my walk is also about God helping me shed ingrained sins that have become part of my subconscious.  For example, I found out something last week and my automatic response was to say the curse word equivalent of "crap".  I didn't say it out anger; it was just a reflex word like "ouch".  So later, I was like "Did I really just say that?  I'm supposed to be a child of God."  So, in that moment, God brought a subconscious sin to my conscious and showed me that I need to shed that sin of using such words.  

That's part of the renewal process.  He shows me new sins almost daily.  Now, there are times that I get tempted to do willful sins, but each time, His voice enters my mind and says "you have a choice, which master will you serve."  Part of the path to perfection is to answer "I choose you, O' Lord".

So yes, I agree with you.  There *is* a problem that "there are people calling themselves true Christians and are indulging in known sin over and over and saying they can ask for forgiveness, do the sin again, and still be forgiven over and over."  I agree; it is "not right." I agree; "it's not even striving for perfection."


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 10, 2012)

My goodness... this thread has just been taken over. OP simply wanted to list prayers for a godly husband and look at what we have done. smh

Anyways, carry on.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

It's not a tradegy that has come forth. Things were explained and questions was asked..yes it did come off topic...but it still stayed on God and the word..It didnt not venture off into foolishness


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

because thanks is not enough! beautiful! 





loolalooh said:


> @Poohbear:
> 
> Okay, I think I understand what you are saying. We are more or less in agreeance; maybe _my_ words haven't been clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Poohbear:
> 
> Okay, I think I understand what you are saying.  We are more or less in agreeance; maybe _my_ words haven't been clear.
> 
> ...


After all these posts from different threads,  I now understand where you are coming from.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

.................


Poohbear said:


> After all these posts from different threads,  I now understand where you are coming from.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 10, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> My goodness... this thread has just been taken over. OP simply wanted to list prayers for a godly husband and look at what we have done. smh
> 
> Anyways, carry on.


 

Thats what Im saying..I came in here for encouragement and reassurance and the message has been completely overtaken by a debate...I dont understand why someone cant pray for whatever it is THEY want to pray for..You dont have to agree with it and you definitely dont have to like it..Why be so adamant about what someone else wants in their life? How does that affect the next person? Im really disappointed at the way this thread has turned.
And yes, I am praying for my godly husband and will continue to do so until he finds me..


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Thats what Im saying..I came in here for encouragement and reassurance and the message has been completely overtaken by a debate...*I dont understand why someone cant pray for whatever it is THEY want to pray for..You dont have to agree with it and you definitely dont have to like it..Why be so adamant about what someone else wants in their life? How does that affect the next person? *Im really disappointed at the way this thread has turned.
> And yes, I am praying for my godly husband and will continue to do so until he finds me..


Who said any of this crap? No one said people cant pray for whatever they want to pray for...no one here is being adamant about what someone else wants in their life... post a prayer for a godly husband if you don't like how the thread turned... geez.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> *Who said any of this crap?* No one said people cant pray for whatever they want to pray for...no one here is being adamant about what someone else wants in their life... *post a prayer for a godly husband if you don't like how the thread turned... geez.*




^^This attitude

ETA: And I'm pointing it out with love not judgement. We all have to watch how we say what we say.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^This attitude
> 
> ETA: And I'm pointing it out with love not judgement. We all have to watch how we say what we say.



I realize that but I'm not in here claiming to be this holy righteous true Christian either...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I realize that but I'm not in here claiming to be this *holy righteous true* Christian either...




I'm confused. What are you doing then? Gathering facts until you're ready to be a Christian--as defined by you, someone who never commits a sin that they know is wrong?

As for the bolded, I don't understand why your posts have to be full of sarcasm all the time either.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm confused. What are you doing then? Gathering facts until you're ready to be a Christian--as defined by you, someone who never commits a sin that they know is wrong?
> 
> As for the bolded, I don't understand why your posts have to be full of sarcasm all the time either.


LaFemmeNaturelle

Well you were so quick to say I had an attitude all because I said the word "crap".  I know that's not the best word to use but I wasn't sure how else to describe what I felt about it at the time. 

For the times I have asked questions, the purpose is to see where people are coming from and to better understand why they think and believe the way they do. And to make them really think deep down about why they think and believe the way they do.

And yes, a true Christian does not commit sin that they know is wrong. Since  I do commit sin that I know is wrong, I am not a true Christian...


----------



## LoveisYou (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @LaFemmeNaturelle
> 
> Well you were so quick to say I had an attitude all because I said the word "crap".  I know that's not the best word to use but I wasn't sure how else to describe what I felt about it at the time.
> 
> ...


 
 Do you think you've achieved your purpose?

Do you believe most people on the forum haven't thought deeply about their beliefs and why they believe what they believe?

Or do you think they need some sort of guide, someone to challenge them so they can start thinking about their beliefs?

I honestly raised by brows when I read that......I don't believe your intentions are bad at all, I just think that most of us on here are already critical thinkers....I don't think we need the above. That's my honest opinion.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle
> 
> Well you were so quick to say I had an attitude all because I said the word "crap".  I know that's not the best word to use but I wasn't sure how else to describe what I felt about it at the time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining. I wanted to point out that I did not say you had AN attitude, I said watch out for THIS attitude. I use the word attitude in the true meaning of the word, not the way it is commonly used (as in having AN attitude...we all have attitudes).


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 10, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> My goodness... this thread has just been taken over. OP simply wanted to list prayers for a godly husband and look at what we have done. smh
> 
> Anyways, carry on.


 
I agree...this thread has truly been hijacked. 

For those who want to talk about sin all day long, create a 'sin thread' and make it a sticky. Hopefully, that will prevent other threads from being hijacked....smh


----------



## auparavant (May 11, 2012)

^^I started to but thought someone might take offense.  I'll do one now.


----------



## Poohbear (May 11, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> I agree...this thread has truly been hijacked.
> 
> *For those who want to talk about sin all day long, create a 'sin thread'* and make it a sticky. Hopefully, that will prevent other threads from being hijacked....smh





auparavant said:


> ^^I started to but thought someone might take offense.  I'll do one now.



Here's one I started a while ago: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=546073


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 1, 2012)

bumping bumping bumping


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 18, 2013)

Bumping these lovely prayers for anyone who may have missed it. 

There is an attack on marriage, relationships, and singles who desire to be married. And I believe in the power of prayer. God can break every stronghold erected in our lives from the enemy; and destroy every hinderance, stumbliing block, and delay tactics.

Be Blessed.


----------

